# Updates on fostering mom and pups



## Amethyst42 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sadly Cheryl and her her pups had to go back to the shelter for a bit. She was vomiting, lethargic, wouldn't eat, and had vile smelling poo leaking out her back end. I had to rent a cleaner and get the couch, carpet, and car cleaned, it was a lot of work and expense.
The good news is isn't isn't parvovirus. She is getting better, but still not ready to come back to our house. We miss her and her pups! 
Will update as soon as there's news.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor girl! I'm glad it's not parvo. "Just" gastroenteritis can smell godawful, I know that smell quite well.

I recommend that if you're going to foster or adopt your own dog that you get a steam cleaner for carpets/furniture. Dogs get sick and you will end up with vomit, etc. where you least want it. You can get a steam cleaner on sale for under $100, especially this time of year.


----------



## Amethyst42 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Amaryllis! 
I wish I could get a steam cleaner on sale for $100! I'm in Canada, most things are more expensive than the US, especially things like steam cleaners. I'm not too far from the border, and sometimes it is worth a trip, but right now the exchange rate sucks!
I work at a big-box home improvement store, so I'm going to look for a used cleaner on sale. We have them in our took rental department.
As for mom and pups, we're hoping to get them back tomorrow!


----------



## Amethyst42 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got an update from the HS: she has giardia. She and the pups are being treated, and since it's transmissible to humans, they won't be allowed back until they're clear. *sad face* I'm glad there's a clear diagnosis, but I miss those puppers!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Hope they are all well soon!


----------

